# Another joke murdered by lack of common sense! - TD



## Rydian (Sep 2, 2010)

This is in the joke section of this forum, it's not real.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2010)

this is awesome Rydian I can all the games that have been released!!!! I can even play Birth by Sleep even tho its not even on my mem stick


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 2, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> this is awesome Rydian I can all the games that have been released!!!! I can even play Birth by Sleep even tho its not even on my mem stick




so i can now stream my ISO's ? Wow.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 2, 2010)

Dude, you just wrote a wall of text for no reason other than annoying some noob, the lengths you go to are amazing


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2010)

~


----------



## Jolan (Sep 3, 2010)

if that were real, I'd make love to you. Sadly T_T no such CFW exists.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 3, 2010)

~


----------



## Eren97 (Sep 23, 2010)

your link is dead can you post another please thank you
does it work really?


----------



## SifJar (Sep 23, 2010)

Eren97 said:
			
		

> your link is dead can you post another please thank you
> does it work really?


yeah. its awesome.


----------



## mucus (Sep 23, 2010)

OMFG!
this is such fucking great firmware!
i can't believe i didn't have this before!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, I've got it on my 1000; really sped up the browser.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 24, 2010)

Eren97 said:
			
		

> your link is dead can you post another please thank you
> does it work really?


really? the link worked for me, I'm running Birth By Sleep on my PSP Go right now


----------



## ecotycoon (Sep 24, 2010)

The link is dead can you please post another link? Thank You.
I am hoping to try out the 1.50 compatibility.


----------



## monkat (Sep 24, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> if that were real, I'd make love to you. Sadly T_T no such CFW exists.



I will anyway. He's mine.

...but we can share.


----------



## ecotycoon (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## ecotycoon (Sep 24, 2010)

How do I download this file because the link is dead.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> really? the link worked for me, I'm running Birth By Sleep on my PSP Go right now


Ah, so it works on PSPgo then? Good; Rydian couldn't test that, I suppose he can add it into the first post now.


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks to this CFW, I can run birth by sleep.

on the 32MB memory stick that came with my PSP.

Underwater.


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 24, 2010)

ecotycoon said:
			
		

> How do I download this file because the link is dead.


I think this guy really thinks its real


----------



## prowler (Sep 24, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> ecotycoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is real?
Currently got it installed. It even plays ClaDun which no other CFW can do


----------



## Rydian (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry, the download link was down for a bit, but I fixed it!


----------



## xalphax (Sep 24, 2010)

Rydian, thank you so much for this. It is perfect. No other word can describe it. Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## ecotycoon (Sep 24, 2010)

Does this firmware still have the elf file loader in it?


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 24, 2010)

ecotycoon said:
			
		

> Does this firmware still have the elf file loader in it?



Yes/No.


----------



## Dangy (Sep 24, 2010)

Woah this is awesome! I've been waiting for this forever. Thanks Rydian. :3

Confirmed working on PSP-2000.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 24, 2010)

ecotycoon said:
			
		

> Does this firmware still have the elf file loader in it?


It does, but it's experimental so I didn't mention that.

Rather, I'm working on a converter to change the precompiled ELF binaries to a new format, NEWMAN.  This sort of "genetic modification" will give access to more techniques (such as grants), and hopefully make them universal across all of Sony's systems (as soon as I get another working PS2 to test them on).  It'll be released right after I release my GBA to NDS ROM converter that also converts NDS games to run on the GBA.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 24, 2010)

Woah, this is TheShit™


----------



## ecotycoon (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks for mentioning that the is a elf loader because i want to be able to play older  homebrew. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also want to know if there is anyway of making the installer package smaller. and is this firmware permanently loaded on the flash partitions?


----------



## Eren97 (Sep 25, 2010)

when it works on my psp 2004 with datacode 8b and ofw 6.32 i'll love you
THAT WAS A JOKE


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 25, 2010)

HEY WILL THIS WORK ON MY DSI????????????????????????????????????????????? I WANT HOMEBREW AND ROMZ ON MY DSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eren97 (Sep 25, 2010)

do you have skype?because when you'll release another nice software,that allows me to download psn games FOR FREE
or anything else because you're good VERY GOOD


----------



## Juanmatron (Sep 25, 2010)

Eren97 said:
			
		

> do you have skype?because when you'll release another nice software,that allows me to download psn games FOR FREE
> or anything else because you're good VERY GOOD



*The Edge of the Forum*
A place for fun & games, at the Edge of the Forum!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 25, 2010)

WILL THIS WORK ON MY DSI PLZ?????????? I WANT ROMZ ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eren97 (Sep 25, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> ecotycoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isn't it real?


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 25, 2010)

DSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eren97 (Sep 25, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> DSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


iso's,cso's on ds?????when you can make it?!^^


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 25, 2010)

WE NEED A PSP EMULATOR FOR THE DSI SO WE CAN PLAY PSP ROMS AND HOMEBREW AND ISOZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eren97 (Sep 25, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> WE NEED A PSP EMULATOR FOR THE DSI SO WE CAN PLAY PSP ROMS AND HOMEBREW AND ISOZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hey GOOD IDEA


----------



## Eren97 (Sep 25, 2010)

hey the size is VERY BIG i have a 2gb memory card( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------



## prowler (Sep 25, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> NEWMAN.


heh.
i see what you did there.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

sexy~


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 25, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> sexy~


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 25, 2010)

tuddy666 said:
			
		

> Thanks to this CFW, I can run birth by sleep.
> 
> on the 32MB memory stick that came with my PSP.
> 
> Underwater.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 25, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> WE NEED A PSP EMULATOR FOR THE DSI SO WE CAN PLAY PSP ROMS AND HOMEBREW AND ISOZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe a PSP emulator for the DSi is the answer to hacking the DSi. If we run a PSP emulator on a DSi compatible flash cart, and use that HighMemoryMod stuff for the PSP in the emulator, maybe we can unlock the extra RAM of the DSi from DS mode and hack it completely!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 25, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> WE NEED A PSP EMULATOR FOR THE DSI SO WE CAN PLAY PSP ROMS AND HOMEBREW AND ISOZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dude, stop trolling.


----------



## Eren97 (Sep 25, 2010)

can you make another one that only plays isos and csos because i have a 2gb mem-stick


----------



## Rydian (Sep 25, 2010)

Eren97 said:
			
		

> can you make another one that only plays isos and csos because i have a 2gb mem-stick


Sorry, it's all these "forward patching methods" that take up the space.  Like I said, I patched EVERY method Sony could use... so if I took those out it'd only play homebrew.


----------



## Eren97 (Sep 25, 2010)

how much space takes it on the mem-stick?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 25, 2010)

They take up 33GB of the installation (it's a LOT of code)... which means if I did remove them and the CFW could still only play homebrew it still wouldn't fit on your stick.

Unfortunately with ISO/CSO/USO loading removed it'd be the same as you using  M33-6 and just using some homebrew to do things.  GoTube is the Youtube/porn viewer, for example.

If you can find somebody else's 64GB memory stick to borrow, you can use it to install... otherwise no.

EDIT: It has to be an official stick, not an adapter!


----------



## Eren97 (Sep 25, 2010)

but i need a cfw
i have ofw 6.31


----------



## SifJar (Sep 25, 2010)

Eren97 said:
			
		

> but i need a cfw
> i have ofw 6.31


Then you'll have to find a big enough MS.


----------



## Eren97 (Sep 25, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> tuddy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can install it on a 32 mb mem-stick?


----------



## Rydian (Sep 25, 2010)

He's talking about the game, not the actual firmware installer.


----------



## Eren97 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> He's talking about the game, not the actual firmware installer.


sorry


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 26, 2010)

Finally got this working, seems like I put the files in the wrong folder.

THANK YOU, RYDIAN


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, I love this. Now my PS3 can play DS games! Why is this in the EOF? This should be front-page news!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 26, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Wow, I love this. Now my PS3 can play DS games! Why is this in the EOF? This should be front-page news!


This is a PSP CFW though...


----------



## ecotycoon (Sep 26, 2010)

Is it even possible to buy a 64gb memorystick pro duo because I don't know where to buy one


----------



## Rydian (Sep 26, 2010)

ecotycoon said:
			
		

> Is it even possible to buy a 64gb memorystick pro duo because I don't know where to buy one


... no.

That's the joke.

You didn't know this was a joke?

It's not even in the PSP section.

It's in the joke/play/trash section of the forum.

I thought you were playing along until now.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ecotycoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ecotycoon (Sep 26, 2010)

then what is actually in the 32gb files? Does it actually have firmware files?


----------



## Jolan (Sep 26, 2010)

Why are such cool topics in the EoF? This should totally have been in the PSP section.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes.

@Jolan: Yeah, I think Rydian must've made a mistake when he posted. Doesn't matter too much though, this can be for us special PSP users that frequent this section.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 26, 2010)

I placed this here because elsewhere it'd be trolling.




			
				ecotycoon said:
			
		

> then what is actually in the 32gb files? Does it actually have firmware files?


It's all 0's.


----------



## ecotycoon (Sep 26, 2010)

If all the files have 0s in them why are they 32 gb


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 26, 2010)

Obviously there are a lot of zeros.


----------



## ecotycoon (Sep 27, 2010)

what would happen if i tried running it on my psp


----------



## Rydian (Sep 27, 2010)

ecotycoon said:
			
		

> what would happen if i tried running it on my pspIt's not an actual executable, so it'd show up as "corrupted data" and your PSP wouldn't even try to run it.
> 
> QUOTE(ecotycoon @ Sep 26 2010, 06:41 PM) If all the files have 0s in them why are they 32 gb


0 and NULL aren't the same thing.  NULL means something does not exist (and is therefore not recorded), 0 means it exists but there's currently 0 of it... therefore the 0 is recorded....

A couple billion times.  =
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=


----------



## fgghjjkll (Sep 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ecotycoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a real thing. http://gbatemp.net/t257135-nfw-1-00-m33-linux


----------



## Rydian (Sep 27, 2010)

TRAITOR!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 27, 2010)

I thought you'd agreed to keep the firmwares in one thread.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 27, 2010)

They're mad at each other, so they're sleeping in different beds tonight.


----------



## petewang (Oct 18, 2010)

rydian the link is dead again can you please fix it fast pleaseee!! 

thnx


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 18, 2010)

i installed it!!! its fc**ing awesome. its like god cfw!!!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 18, 2010)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> i installed it!!! its fc**ing awesome. its like god cfw!!!



Have you heard about the new feature for the next update of RYD cfw?

It will program fantastic and unique games at random by itself, that take up minimal space on your memstick! And you will be the first one to try it out!


----------



## Rydian (Oct 18, 2010)

I dislike when people necro my threads.  It makes me very angry.  So because of this, I'm removing 6.31 RYD-1 from the internet (good luck finding a mirror, HAHAHAH!), and am delaying CFW 6.31 RYD-2 by a month, and every time you think about it I'll delay it another month.

Also you'll need to donate each month or I'll not bring it back next month.

Also if I'm not made hyper-admin of this site I won't release it.

Also if you play it you need to tattoo my name on your face so everybody knows about it.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 18, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I dislike when people necro my threads.  It makes me very angry.  So because of this, I'm removing 6.31 RYD-1 from the internet (good luck finding a mirror, HAHAHAH!), and am delaying CFW 6.31 RYD-2 by a month, and every time you think about it I'll delay it another month.
> 
> Also you'll need to donate each month or I'll not bring it back next month.
> 
> ...



No fair!
You are a super meanie!


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 18, 2010)

WHYYYYY!!!!! i really wanted that feature!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2010)

I've actually still got exclusive updates for it, but I have no immediate plans to make it available unless Rydian wishes for it to be released.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> You're not getting it because I refuse to give Rydian my anal virginity.


----------



## FlashX007 (Oct 18, 2010)

Literally? 32GB? You serious? I don't have a 64GB memory stick. Why must the ultimate firmware be the biggest firmware size? Can't you trim it a little?


----------



## Jolan (Oct 18, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > You're not getting it because I refuse to give Rydian my anal virginity.


How do you give something that doesn't exist?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 19, 2010)

Don't edit to that.


----------



## petewang (Oct 19, 2010)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> i installed it!!! its fc**ing awesome. its like god cfw!!!



the link is dead dude!!! btw can it work on the go?
can u please fix the link rydian pleaseee
thnx


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 19, 2010)

it should be working


----------



## petewang (Oct 19, 2010)

the link is still dead!!
thanks for the info 
pleasee fix it asappppppp


----------



## petewang (Oct 19, 2010)

the link is still dead!!
thanks for the info 
pleasee fix it asappppppp


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 19, 2010)

its probably your computer. its working on everyone else's


----------



## petewang (Oct 19, 2010)

so what do i need to do??


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 19, 2010)

It epic brick my psp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## petewang (Oct 19, 2010)

dudeee 
the download link is broken 
can you pleasee fix it


----------



## petewang (Oct 19, 2010)

is this cfw even real??


----------



## Rydian (Oct 19, 2010)

No, it's not real, this is in the joke section of the forums.

However 6.20 TN HEN is coming out (which might be installable on 6.31), so don't update and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## kevan (Oct 19, 2010)

Wish i didn't trade in my R4ULTRAMEGAGOLDREDBOX3DS.
That thing had a Quad-Core 2.27ghz processor and
could travel through time, It could of easily emulated PSP


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 19, 2010)

I can travel through time too, and let me tell you, that R4 was pretty rubbish.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I can travel through time too, and let me tell you, that R4 was pretty rubbish.



R4 Was a pretty good choice when it first came out!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 20, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...I was talking about that particular R4, and it was rubbish in 2074.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 21, 2010)

specially since r4-2089, and supermega card ds3000 exist. with ps3, xbox360 emulation, and time/space travel


----------



## petewang (Oct 21, 2010)

when is the 6.20 tn hen coming out anyway??


----------



## Rydian (Oct 21, 2010)

petewang said:
			
		

> when is the 6.20 tn hen coming out anyway??


"By Christmas".


----------



## Jolan (Oct 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> petewang said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Oct 22, 2010)

I make absolutely no promises on male_hymen.prx working with a 3000 or a Go.


----------



## petewang (Oct 22, 2010)

whats male_hymen.prx??


----------



## prowler (Oct 22, 2010)

petewang said:
			
		

> the link is still dead!!
> thanks for the info
> pleasee fix it asappppppp
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2010)

What is this?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2010)

DIE, thread. DIE!


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 22, 2010)

wdf is this "?
what do i do with this?
the link is dead?
whats going on here?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 22, 2010)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> wdf is this "?
> what do i do with this?
> the link is dead?
> whats going on here?


You see, when mommy and daddy love each other _very much_...


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats that gotta do with anything?!?!?!?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 22, 2010)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll learn when you're older, Timmy.


----------



## dilav (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks! installing now. looking good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: it told me 2 restart n i did. now it break. how do i fix? recoyery menu dun work!!!
edit2: i put in magic battery n smoke come out!! how do i fix???? >


----------



## Rydian (Oct 22, 2010)

What color was the smoke?
What shape did it take?


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its Bob  thank you very much Jack


----------



## ByteMunch (Oct 22, 2010)

petewang said:
			
		

> whats male_hymen.prx??



...
















PAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!! I.. I think- AHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!


----------



## Rydian (Oct 23, 2010)

This is the second google result for "CFW 6.31".
No wonder I'm even getting e-mails about it.
Gonna' get a mod to change the title.


----------



## Midna (Oct 23, 2010)

This is working really well. I just played Metal Gear Solid 5 on it, and it worked perfectly, even with no memory stick or UMD!


----------



## dilav (Oct 23, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> What color was the smoke?
> What shape did it take?


da smoke was green and it turn like this





help!!

edit: lmao at the people thinking this was real and at stupid ideas.


----------



## petewang (Oct 24, 2010)

does the CFW 6.20 tn hen play iso??


----------



## Rydian (Oct 24, 2010)

petewang said:
			
		

> does the CFW 6.20 tn hen play iso??


Not yet, no.
Somebody else may develop an ISO loader for it.

Maybe.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think this is hilarious.
You should set up an automatic response leading them to something like 2204355.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 25, 2010)

I think you should try to make some cash from this...







And give me 2% of all profits!


----------

